# Who is going to Le Mans??



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Am heading down on Friday, any other TT owners going to be making their way across France?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Going Wednesday, but not in the TT (so sorry for going off topic!  ).


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

See here;

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56027


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

There sure is.

Me in my 225TTC and Frazer (Yogibear) in his 3.2TTR will be travelling down together from the West Midlands. We are on midday ferries from Dover, then re-join for a leisurely non-motorway cruise down to the Audi campsite.

Dave

TThriller


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool

Will keep my eyes open for you, am in my silver TTR taking a ferry at 8.30 ish I think!

Hope to see some fellow TTOC'ers at the event!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

elrao said:


> Cool
> 
> Will keep my eyes open for you, am in my silver TTR taking a ferry at 8.30 ish I think!
> 
> Hope to see some fellow TTOC'ers at the event!


Great, look forward to meeting you and the others down there. Some how, I don't think you will have much trouble spotting my TT :wink: :wink: Pop over and make yourself known.

How come you don't have a sig pic?

Dave


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Just never got round to taking a decent photo!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

elrao said:


> Just never got round to taking a decent photo!


Trust me, you will have plenty by the time you return home 8) Just remember to bring a sponge and shampoo

Dave


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm on the 14.25 Ferry on Friday, and will be heading down to the Audi UK campsite via the new A28


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Those attending Le mans 2006

TTVic
Clived
NickP
YOGIBEAR
TThriller
elrao
Soulctrla
ChrisRobs
vernan

Any More


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Yes - going tomorrow in the S4, camping at Houx. 10th year running this year.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Got no idea which bit we are camping in, apparently it is full of Brits and Dutch? Tix are through Porsche Owners Club, so I guess there will be a few porkers about!

Only other thing I know is that I have to be at Maidenhead services for 8am as we are getting a 9am ish ferry from Calais to Dunkerque


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

elrao said:


> Got no idea which bit we are camping in, apparently it is full of Brits and Dutch? Tix are through Porsche Owners Club, so I guess there will be a few porkers about!
> 
> Only other thing I know is that I have to be at Maidenhead services for 8am as we are getting a 9am ish ferry from Calais to Dunkerque


It might be better to get a ferry from Dover :wink:

Also Maidenhead to Dover in an hour thats about 100 miles in rush hour traffic, that should bring the boys in blue out.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

OK, I think I was on drugs last night. Ferry is from Dover and we are meeting at Maidstone services at 8am!! So is about 40 miles straight down the motorway.

Ferry is at 10am I am now told, is a 9.40 board or something like that.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Elrao

Have a good trip down, hope the Porkers don't hold you up too much.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

One of them is a Boxster S (986), just back from a near to Â£3K service including a new clutch. Drives like new and I think I will struggle to keep up with him, the other is a newer standard Boxster which is our concern. Not the car - just the driver!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Right: all packed and ready for the early start for the run down to Dover.

See you there!!!!

Dave

ps now how do I get my TTF "fix" while I'm at Le Mans :? :?


----------

